# Fuel in the UK



## Travis Byrne (6 Mar 2005)

Hey everybody

I would like to know the prices of fuel in the UK. Thats gasoline and diesel. Since the price of a barrel has been going up, so has the gas pump price. I think you pay quite a bit more than we do already, but would like to know for sure.
This question is open to Japan and Europe and others also.

Thanks in advance
Travis
PS I have gas and diesel vehicles


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mar 2005)

Hi Travis

My car is a turbocharged sports car and so will only run on 'premium' fuel at 98RON. 

Needless to say I pay a premium rate for petrol  

I have to pay about 87p per litre for this stuff (but it's worth it!! for the performance :lol: )


----------



## jasonB (6 Mar 2005)

What you got Tony :?: I only use 98Ron in my Subaru

Jason


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mar 2005)

jasonB":27wylxve said:


> What you got Tony :?: I only use 98Ron in my Subaru
> 
> Jason



AMD tuned Audi S3 Quattro (final model)

Which Subarru? Imprezza? 

STI???? :shock:


----------



## jasonB (6 Mar 2005)

Impreza but not STI but it's due for a change soon so looking at an STI

If I didn't use my garage as a workshop I would love to do a Kit car, fancy a Fisher Fury

http://www.fishersportscars.co.uk/

Jason


----------



## Alf (6 Mar 2005)

<steps round Tony and Jason excitedly sharing car talk>
Try here, Travis. You'll see most of the cost is tax. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Argee (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks, Alf, for getting back to the topic - is nothing gloat-free?

Ray.


----------



## Alf (6 Mar 2005)

Gosh, is that supposed to be a gloat? I thought it was an admission of Premier Anorak Status... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## johnelliott (6 Mar 2005)

My Aston Martin DBS Vantage also prefers the higher octane fuels, though I find my Bentley Turbo runs well on the ordinary stuff, as does the wife's Mclaren F1. 
John


----------



## Midnight (6 Mar 2005)

£0.799/litre in my neck of the woods for unleaded, diesel's somewhere around £0.83/litre


----------



## Alf (6 Mar 2005)

johnelliott":oopdqfao said:


> My Aston Martin DBS Vantage also prefers the higher octane fuels, though I find my Bentley Turbo runs well on the ordinary stuff, as does the wife's Mclaren F1.


ROTFL! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frank (6 Mar 2005)

is it my age but i can remember jet petrol @ five bob a gallon, thats 4 gallons to the pound for the young ones on the group 8) :lol: :lol: a bit before your time alf 

who pinched me zimmer frame :wink:


----------



## Noel (6 Mar 2005)

Travis, diesel and petrol works out about £5 per gallon (imperial gallon, bit more than your gallon) which is roughly $9.40 at current rates. In big mac parity price that's about $6.00 per gallon. 

Noel


----------



## jasonB (6 Mar 2005)

John, can you get an 8x4 in the Aston or do you use a roof rack :?: :wink: 

Jason


----------



## Noel (6 Mar 2005)

I would assume the butler follows in a van with the 8 x 4.......


----------



## Mdotflorida (6 Mar 2005)

Pretty expensive here Travis as you can see.

When I last lived in Oklahoma City (1997) it was 99 cents a gallon. What's it cost now ?

Jeff


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2005)

That's funny, Jeff. I thought most vehicles in South Wales ran on recycled chip pan oil.

Gill


----------



## DaveL (6 Mar 2005)

frank":3gpeiw0k said:


> is it my age but i can remember jet petrol @ five bob a gallon, thats 4 gallons to the pound for the young ones on the group 8) :lol: :lol: a bit before your time alf



I can remember going to get petrol for the rotary hoe, 2 gallon can 10 bob note and came back with change, trouble is I can't remember how much :roll:


----------



## Travis Byrne (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks everyone for your answers.
Here in Southern Okla. the price for 87 octane is $1.85 per gal and diesel is $2.00 per gal. Whats gets me is that diesel ,for 50 years, has always been cheaper than reg gas. It is cheaper to produce, but the oil companies have manipulated the prices. Between the Oil Cos. and the Arabs, we are over the barrel. :x 
I guess if it get too high, I will air the tires on the bike.  
On another note--I have a turbo on my diesel. Does that count for anything  
Travis


----------



## Midnight (6 Mar 2005)

I've just about managed to stop chuckling whenever I hear folk on the other side of the pond bitchin about their fuel prices... god knows what the fuss would be if they'd our duty to pay for too..

right now I'm facing having to re-engine the Landrover, with a possible LPG conversion too..... makes sense when it's £0.38/litre and mileage is near identical...


----------



## chiba (6 Mar 2005)

The latest predictions based on the Hubbert model say that the peak of global oil production will occur in around 2008, although we won't actually know about it until it's happened. After that, all bets are off as to oil prices, but the word "exponential" will no doubt start being used a lot more often. Given that about 60% of the global population is being propped up by fossil fuels (in the form of fertiliser and pesticides), the last thing we'll be worrying about is how expensive it is to fill up our SUVs. Before you put me in the "loony tree hugger" category, do a little research for yourself - there's plenty of hard evidence for this; just google for Hubbert, "peak oil", etc. *Just spend a spare half hour reading about this - what have you got to lose?* I used to think it was all nonsense too, but the evidence is quite overwhelming, and our governments are doing nothing to protect us from the inevitable consequences. It should really open your eyes on Iraq too.


----------



## trevtheturner (7 Mar 2005)

Premium unleaded around my way is about 80 pence per litre (cheapest) - and the price is the same whatever vehicle you put it in! The 'posh' stuff for the 'posh' cars is about 87 pence - but they are still only permitted to do up to 60 m.p.h.!

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## RogerS (7 Mar 2005)

60mph? Trev, you should move to the next door county. We can do 70mph on some roads :wink:


----------



## stefan szoka (7 Mar 2005)

I pay around £10 - £12 a gallon because of Company Car Tax.
I only do about 4000 miles a year, but the tax is levied on £3,666 for what the governement calls 'free fuel' !!!!!!

Stefan


----------



## Midnight (7 Mar 2005)

I remember 60mph... them were the days... downhill..... tailwind... HGV inches from my azz... white knuckle job on the steerin wheel...

felt less scared jumpin outa helicopters.......sheeshhhhh.....


----------



## trevtheturner (7 Mar 2005)

Hi, Roger,

Yep, but there's just one stretch of 70 mph dual-carriageway, about 300 yards long, within a radius of about 30 miles from my home! Otherwise it's just ordinary A roads and country lanes - heaven!   Haven't seen a traffic jam here in the last ten years - bit different to when I lived 3 miles from the M.25. :evil: 

Mike,

Many years ago, at Headcorn in Kent, I parachuted for fun. :roll: - marvellous, exciting,  but would I do it now? No way - daft thing to do to go up thousands of feet and jump out of a perfectly serviceable aircraft! :roll: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## houtslager (7 Mar 2005)

> Many years ago, at Headcorn in Kent, I parachuted for fun. - marvellous, exciting, but would I do it now? No way - daft thing to do to go up thousands of feet and jump out of a perfectly serviceable aircraft!


but Trev- thats what planes were built for JUMPING OUTTA FROM


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2005)

I too did a parachute jump a while back- one of the most exhilarating things you can try. Feels like you're floating, not falling before the 'chute opens :lol:


----------



## tim (7 Mar 2005)

Travis":wic2lj0f said:


> On another note--I have a turbo on my diesel. Does that count for anything



Travis - not on a Hummer, which is I believe the required vehicle for all US citizens now.  



Trev":wic2lj0f said:


> Haven't seen a traffic jam here in the last ten years



When were you last in Hereford? Its shockingly bad! :evil: 

The only part of parachuting thats dangerous is the last half an inch or so. 

Also never forget that whichever plane you are in, the manufacturer probably won the contract based on the lowest price :shock: 

T


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2005)

We have a house in Massachusetts and the price there last month for regular (87 octane) was from $1.87 to $1.93 a US gallon. At my local in the UK, I pay 78.9p/ltr for regular (95 oct) for the beemer and 82.9p for premium (98 oct) for the Bentley Turbo (Yes John, I really have got one!  ).

Given that the Bentley averages almost 20mpg (and 25 on a run unless I 'go for it'), that's about 16mpg in US terms, which is actually far better than the SUV I used to own over there in 1999.. No comparison! Not even in the snow, where the Bentley performs surprisingly well - as long as you don't put your foot down and unleash those 500+ horses 8) 

However, isn't cost per mile a better indicator? On that scale, the BMW costs me about 67p per mile and the Bentley 72p. My wife's Saxo comes in at 52p, and my BMW motorcycle at 62p (that's because of the comparatively low annual mileage - petrol is only a small part of the total cost even though the bike does 55mpg!) . My SUV came in at almost 80p a mile (converted from dollars) which surprised me -- very high depreciation was the main contributor at $16,700 over 3 1/2 years. So, our colonial cousins don't really have it cheaper, even though their 'gas' prices seem to be low. I haven't worked out what my son-in-law's F150 cost him, but it did 8mpg and depreciated $8,000 in less than a year :roll:


----------



## tim (7 Mar 2005)

Nice gloat Brian - and a proper drive by one at that :lol: :lol: 

Philly, take note - if Brian can get away with having a Bentley Turbo and his wife has a Saxo then tool purchase permission is clearly no longer necessary. :lol: :lol: 

BTW I use to be a navigator in the RN. The Ark Royal does 6 inches to the gallon at full whack (although boringly I'm not allowed to tell you what that is - but you could easily waterski behind it, long rope required!!).


Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2005)

> tool purchase permission is clearly no longer necessary


I think I must be rather unique in this forum as SWMBO actively encourages tool purchases. She realises the personal benefits they can bring to her, both in her work as an artist and around the home.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it :!: :!:


----------



## ike (8 Mar 2005)

> The Ark Royal does 6 inches to the gallon at full whack



That's equates to just over 1,000,000 gallons per 100 miles. Surprised theres any room on board for anything but fuel tank!!


----------



## tim (8 Mar 2005)

Ike":2533dx44 said:


> That's equates to just over 1,000,000 gallons per 100 miles. Surprised theres any room on board for anything but fuel tank!!



Not too far from the truth - basically the tanks sit between the inner and outer hulls and it displaces with seawater during consumption to prevent loss of stability.

Needless to say you don't do full speed for very long - not least 'cos you'd chip your teeth on anything other than a millpond but I've known it when we've refuelled every couple of days! :shock: 

T


----------

